# New here and need some help with my broken driver.



## keith3565 (Jul 11, 2011)

First off a little background on myself, my name is keith I live in maryland and golfed on and off with my dad as a kid and now at 28 I'm picking the game back up again. I started playing this year for the first time in 10 years or so and had the same clubs from when I was a kid. In the last few monthes I have brought my game up so that I can consitantly shoot 85-90 so I decided I wanted to piece together a new set of clubs. I went out to dicks sporting goods to get my swing analyzed and possibly purchase a new driver, they told me that they did not offer the shaft type that I needed (mind you I know nothing about this stuff at all). My swing speed was averaging 125 and I was told that I needed an x-stiff shaft. So i eneded up buying a slightly used 2011 taylor made burner tp with a x-stiff ozik hd6 shaft. After about two times on the couse i noticed a slight rattle in the club if i lightly dropped the head on the ground. Being dumb, I continued to use the club untill last night when on the first tee I hit a 300 yard drive down the right side of the fairway and notice my club head goes 100 yard down the center. It broke off actually about 1/8" inside of the club head. I'm guessing that i will need to buy a new shaft but I have no idea at all about the shaft sizes and what will fit my club head. If anyone could help me out and begin to guide me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it, thank you!


----------

